# Ich kanns doch noch



## Ace (4. März 2004)

Heute bin ich endlich mal wieder zum fischen gekommen...zusammen mit Mefohunter84 war ich an der Küste von MeckPomm unterwechs.
der Tag fing super an


----------



## Ace (4. März 2004)

die Sonne steht schon hoch am Himmel als wir rausfahren...
Bis Mittags geschleppt, ne stunde noch auf Dorsch gejiggt...alles ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Ace (4. März 2004)

Dann haben wir geankert und noch ein bischen geblinkert, und dabei konnte ich dann endlich meine "OhneMefonachhausekommpechsträhne" beenden.


----------



## Ace (4. März 2004)

Irgendwie schienen Theactor und MichaelB in der Nähe gewesen zu sein denn das Wetter wurde zusehends schlechter...

@Rolf
Geiler Tach#6...Danke nochmal das ich dein Steuermann sein sein durfte. Von mir aus jederzeit wieder:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. März 2004)

Petri Heil Ace!

Sag mal ist das ein E Motor?


----------



## MichiHH (4. März 2004)

Petri Heil Ace! 
Schönes Ding, wenn´s denn bei mir auch endlich mal mit ´ner Meerforelle klappen würde 

Sönke und MichaelB muss ich jetzt aber mal in Schutz nehmen, die letzten Angeltage waren immer von Sonnenschein geprägt.
Scheint wohl an beiden zusammen zu liegen!


----------



## Thorbi (4. März 2004)

Goiler Fisch!!!!

Petri!!!


----------



## TorF21 (4. März 2004)

Glückwunsch auch von mir! 

Schöner Fisch :m 

&nbsp;


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. März 2004)

Petri Mathias......
man wat hab ich Dir das Teil gegönnt...wurde ja auch echt mal wieder Zeit  
Erstklassig....... und sooo schön silbern :q 
Freut mich...wann geht's wieder hoch ?? :q #h


----------



## Gnilftz (4. März 2004)

Moin Ace,
auch von mir n dickes Petri!!!
Haste die auf die Boardfliege gefangen??? 
die solltest Du doch fischen, odda??? :q :q :q
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## basswalt (4. März 2004)

hey super geil bravo da traüme ich nur davon


----------



## Truttafriend (4. März 2004)

Goil Atsche:m 

Ein ganz dickes Petri Heil für dich#h 

Blankes Silber:l


----------



## marioschreiber (4. März 2004)

Glückwunsch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:z :m #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. März 2004)

Doller Fisch Mathias, mein Glückwunsch! Wo war das denn? Boltenhagen?


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (4. März 2004)

Volle Gönnung !!!

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Ace (4. März 2004)

Danke:m

@Jörg
jupp.


----------



## Bonifaz (4. März 2004)

Cooler Fisch und schönes Boot..
War das Boltenhagen ??


----------



## Ace (4. März 2004)

jo Boltenhagen


----------



## mefohunter84 (4. März 2004)

@ Ace

Hat mir auch echt Spaß gemacht mit Dir. Na ja. Und ich hatte Dir ja nicht zu viel versprochen. Das wiederholen wir sicher noch mal. Ach übrigens habe ich noch den Mefo-Beitrag im N3-Nordmagazin gesehen. Hab`s aufgenommen. Ergebnis dort war ein schöner Dorsch, ne Mefo von 9 Pfund und einen starken Fisch verloren.
Ach schicke mir doch noch mal die Fotos rüber. Sind wirklich geil geworden!!!

@ Raubfischer_RD

nein das war kein E-Motor, sondern nur die Froschperspektive vom Honda 2-BF.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Bonifaz (4. März 2004)

@ mefohunter84

Den Beitrag im Nordmagazin hab ich auch gesehen, aber ob die Mefo 9 pfd. hatte, bezweifle ich doch stark.
Würd auch gern mal dort mit raus fahren. Wieviel Leute passen in das Boot ?


----------



## mefohunter84 (4. März 2004)

Wenn Du das Boot in dem Beitag meinst, dann würde ich auf drei tippen. Die Ausstattung war ja vom feinsten. Die Mefo hat bestimmt 9 Pfund gehabt, so fett wie Die war. Wenn man die ausnimmt, dann hat man noch ne Heringsmahlzeit gratis dazu (grins)!

Rolf


----------



## havkat (4. März 2004)

Goud mokt Ace! #6


----------



## Fastroller (4. März 2004)

Moin Ace,

Respekt !!!!!!!!

Endlich mal Silber nach Niedersachsen...

Glückwunsch.


----------



## Fischbox (4. März 2004)

Toller, bildhübscher Fisch Ace!! Den hast du dir verdient.#6#6 

...und geiles Wetter hattest du ja auch, zumindest bis die Hamburger kamen.


----------



## theactor (4. März 2004)

Hallo Mathias!

*WOW* :k  Was für Ein Fisch!! Petri Heil!
#6#6 



> Irgendwie schienen Theactor und MichaelB in der Nähe gewesen zu sein


Hömma. mittlerweile sind wir Schön-WetterGötter geworden, jawohl! 

Das war nur eine MitlifeCrises von dem BMichael der er jetzt überwunden hat  

Wird der Fisch etzt grav-iert? Hmm.. ich muss nur an das rosa Fleisch denken und schon läuft mir das Wasser im Mund zusammen..  :m


----------



## Maddin (4. März 2004)

Schöne Bilder und noch "schönerer" Fisch! Lass ihn dir schmecken!


----------



## Laksos (4. März 2004)

Ein wunderschöner Fisch und klasse Fotos!

Petri! :m


----------



## Broesel (5. März 2004)

@ACE,

na dann ist ja endlich der Knoten geplatzt...schöne Bilders und ein noch schönerer Fisch...Petri!!!:z


----------



## südlicht (5. März 2004)

...auch von hier unten ein kräftiges Petri!! #h 

...noch 7 Wochen dann bin ich auch wieder für ne Woch anner Costa. Habe dann ne Woche nen Wohnwagen in Wallnau.... :z 

Weiterhin Tight lines,
Eric :m


----------



## Blauortsand (5. März 2004)

Herzlichen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunny (5. März 2004)

Na, herzliches Petri.

Klasse Fisch und Bilder. Weiter so.:z 

Gruß
sunny


----------



## vagabond82 (5. März 2004)

Moin Ace, 

geile Bilder und feister Fisch den du da abgesahnt hast :k. Schein echt gut zu gehen die Ecke, ich&nbsp;war bis jetzt&nbsp;zweimal auf der anderen Seite (Bliesdorf) mit Böötchen unterwegs und hatte&nbsp;jeweils eine, hörte was von 6 Mefo´s + einer 60er Steelhead beim Schleppen etwas südwestlich von&nbsp;Boltenhagen. Sach ma´bei welcher Tiefe hat dein Fisch&nbsp;denn gebissen ?&nbsp; 

Gruß Jan #h


----------



## AndreasB (5. März 2004)

@Ace

auch von mir ein dickes Petri#r 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Broder (5. März 2004)

Suuubbaaa

dann ist es ja jetzt Saisonanfang
ich sachmal ist nicht mehr zu früh/kalt
:s gute größe ist auch nicht mehr schlank
schön kräftig

Glückwunsch#h


----------



## Karstein (5. März 2004)

Feinfisch Ace!

Hutabundverneigentuntuemitnemdickentightlinesundgrußausbörlin

Karstensen


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (5. März 2004)

Auch von mir ein fettes PETRI HEIL:m 

Schöner fisch:k ,dolles Wetter hattet ihr auch.
Noch 2 Wochen dann ist wieder Urlaub:q, vielleicht kriegen wir dann mal eine gemeinsame Tour hin.

Wie läft das eigentlich mit dem Meck-pomm-schein, gibt es den da überall?oder kann man den bestellen.
Km mässig ist das ja kein großer unterschied denke ich.


----------



## mefohunter84 (5. März 2004)

@ Angelfiete2001

den Schein bekommt man in vielen Angelgeschäften gegen Vorlage des Fischereiausweises. Preis der Jahreskarte: 20,-Euro.

Petri
Rolf


----------



## Bitterling (5. März 2004)

@ Ace:
Aus Berlin ein ganz dickes Petri Heil.
Gruß Bitterling


----------



## Ace (5. März 2004)

@vagabond82
max. 1 meter Wassertiefe also vom Ufer locker erreichbar.


@Angelfiete2000
ich denke das sollten wir hinkriegen:m

@all
Thanx


----------



## MFGI (5. März 2004)

Brav gemacht Ace #6
Muß ein traumhaftes Gefühl sein, nach einer derartigen Durststrecke mal wieder Silber in der Hand zu haben


----------



## wolle (5. März 2004)

gratuliere Ace,schöner fisch #h


----------



## Meerforellenfan (6. März 2004)

petri heil ace, schöne mefo, deine saison hat angefangen


----------



## Reppi (6. März 2004)

Schoin Fisch, Ace ! #r 
So sollte man die Saison beginnen....
Gruß Uwe


----------

